
Blockbuster Video Games Mint Millions While Grunts Get Exploited - kayson
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-27/video-game-contractors-receive-poor-treatment-and-low-salary-as-business-booms
======
metalliqaz
Jason Schreier is perhaps the only real journalist in the video games space,
where most gaming sites are merely conduits to deliver PR from game
publishers. He has leveraged a large network of insider contacts to put
together a lot of reporting on industry labor practices, and it has been a bit
of a breakout for him. I assume it earns him even more insider contacts.

Nintendo's decision to sell in the toy isle all those years ago has left this
child's play image of video games permanently ingrained in our psyche, which
means there still isn't grown-up reporting on an absolutely massive industry.

We need more reporting on employee treatment. We need more reporting on bait-
and-switch releases, gambling mechanics, "live service" money pumps, and all
the rest of the greedy, customer-hostile bullshit they practice on a daily
basis.

